# Colored bottle soking?



## DirtDobber (May 9, 2005)

Hey all got ? Is it safe to soke colored bottles in bleach water? Does it do something to the color or texture?         Prob a silly question hu!!!!!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 9, 2005)

why use bleach? if your going to soak them why not use vinegar or clr. I use muratic acid and water 1/2 cup of water to 1 gallon of h2o

 rick


----------



## bottlebank (May 19, 2005)

i got most of the very solid muck off my bottles by using a wallpaper scraper and spray bleach i know it sounds weird but it is


----------

